# Shane Gibson's (ss.org member shaneroo) 1st day on stage with KoRn



## Shannon (Jul 13, 2008)

I just wanted to give Shane some huge props for having to learn a full set of Korn tunes in a day, then taking on a full Korn tour later that night. 

Video:
Kush TV

That had to be a super intense, yet surreal, day for him.


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 13, 2008)

I love Korn and I love me a bit of Shane when I heard Shane got the gig I was pretty damn pleased, it's just a pitty I missed Korn when they played the UK this time around  shane you know if you'll be on the next tour with em? (or If you'll be playing with your band in the UK any time soon )


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 13, 2008)

Incredible!


----------



## Zak1233 (Jul 13, 2008)

i would be shittin a brick wall knowing i gotta learn a whole set of songs under 14 hours and play to a HUGE audience :/
major props to shane!


----------



## yellowv (Jul 13, 2008)

Props to Shane. Pulling off something like that is amazing.


----------



## Ruins (Jul 13, 2008)

wow that is insane!!! the material from korn is not that hard but to memorize the play list under the pressure of 14 hours and then the big test infrom of audience??? wow!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 13, 2008)

It would be easier if he was a fan of Korn before. then he probably already memorized most of the songs (I used to love korn and could probably remember the first 3-4 albums off by heart) 

I never heard of the dude, but what a lucky guy!


----------



## loktide (Jul 13, 2008)

wow...

shane is the man


----------



## bulb (Jul 13, 2008)

he said he had to learn something like 16 songs in 14 hours, and he pulled it off because hes Shane! as for me i can barely even count to 16 anymore...


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 13, 2008)

bulb said:


> he said he had to learn something like 16 songs in 14 hours, and he pulled it off because hes Shane! as for me i can barely even count to 16 anymore...



+1


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 13, 2008)

#1. I think Shane's great.
#2. I'm a big Korn fan, specially their older material.


That said, here comes #3, where I'll sound like a dick maybe.  But I could learn Korn's whole set list in a day. The material isn't that hard. 

Still, that's gotta be a lot of pressure. I think the hard part would be remembering where all if it fits, through the whole set. For someone with Shane's talent, I bet it wouldn't be a big problem at all... as evidenced by the video.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 13, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> #1. I think Shane's great.
> #2. I'm a big Korn fan, specially their older material.
> 
> 
> ...



Prove it. Post a video of you playing the entire set list, you got 16 hours, GO!


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 13, 2008)

haha, thanks guys. it was a lot of info to take in, lol.
the funniest thing about it, and you can see on the vid, is that munky was LITERALLY showing me the riffs while we were playing for much of the set.


----------



## Randy (Jul 13, 2008)

A few things that stood out to me:

1.) Shane is a fuckin'  monster for pulling it off.
2.) That acoustic that Munky's playing in there is  worthy.
3.) When Fieldy comes up to Shane before the show, he looks like Vince Neil with a beard, IMO.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 13, 2008)

That was totally awesome! Great job Shane!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 13, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Prove it. Post a video of you playing the entire set list, you got 16 hours, GO!



Fuck you. I don't have to prove shit.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 13, 2008)

shaneroo said:


> haha, thanks guys. it was a lot of info to take in, lol.
> the funniest thing about it, and you can see on the vid, is that munky was LITERALLY showing me the riffs while we were playing for much of the set.


I'll bet it was. As most said, it's not that the material is difficult. But I imagine that having to learn all of it in such a short amount time, then having to play it in front of tens of thousands problably was a "pucker factor" of warp 9.  

So what's the latest? Are gonna continue to play with them? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 13, 2008)

I know if I was in that position I would be scared as hell!!!!!!!!! And probally just mess up because of it! I think he did a WAY better job then most people could do!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 13, 2008)

When you have a cue (like Munky in this case), it helps alot.

I had to learn a bunch of material quickly a few times when I was studying classical guitar. Thank God it was ensemble stuff, since it was in front of people. We'd use each other for a reference to help recall.

The retention of the overall patterns seems like the hardest part. Any way, very nice job, Shane.


----------



## budda (Jul 13, 2008)

its never so much the songs - i can learn rock songs pretty fast - its the remember what parts go where, that's a biatch!

 shane, good job!


----------



## Neil (Jul 13, 2008)

Massive props to that!

How did you land that gig?


----------



## Thomas (Jul 13, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> That said, here comes #3, where I'll sound like a dick maybe.  But I could learn Korn's whole set list in a day. The material isn't that hard.


Well, I think helps a whole lot if you are already familiar with the songs from listening to them. If I listened to Korn as much as I did several years ago, I could probably do it, too. As you said, the material is not that hard. However, if I had never actually properly listened to any of the songs before, there is no way I could do that.


----------



## K7_Munky (Jul 13, 2008)

Man thats awesome good job I bet you had a blast.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jul 13, 2008)

That was pretty fucking awesome. You, sir, ARE metal.


----------



## Vision (Jul 13, 2008)

shaneroo said:


> haha, thanks guys. it was a lot of info to take in, lol.
> the funniest thing about it, and you can see on the vid, is that munky was LITERALLY showing me the riffs while we were playing for much of the set.



I saw that, that was great! Who were those drummers up there next to you? Looked like Slipknot going to town up there.

I congratulate you, you have a dream come true there.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, nice vid (watch it guys!) and freaking nice job done on stage. The congratulations from Munky at the end says it all. Wow.


----------



## Groff (Jul 13, 2008)

Man... The more videos I see of Korn, the more I REALLY want to see them live...


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jul 13, 2008)

He pulled off a huge task with complete control !!! ... Shane is without a doubt a MASTER !!!!!!!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jul 13, 2008)

Imagine if someone had to learn all of Epitaph by Necrophagist...good god! You couldn't do that in a month!

But mad props to you, Shane.


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 13, 2008)

Vision said:


> I saw that, that was great! Who were those drummers up there next to you? Looked like Slipknot going to town up there.
> 
> I congratulate you, you have a dream come true there.



that first tour i played with them, it was joey from slipnot.

and the earlier question, about still playing with them........... as long as they are still playing, and do not have "Head", i'm down. lol, it's not a bad gig.

for now, the #1 project i'm working on is Jonathan's solo album, for what i've been touring recently on.......



p.s., sorry about the solo.....(my bandmates told me to mix in something from satriani, and dream theater, lol).


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow Shane that is just fuckin awesome and man props to you. Ive been a huge Korn fan for years and that would be absolutely amazing to be part of. Congrats bro!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Nothing to be sorry about, Shane. What the heck?  That was cool.


----------



## Codyyy (Jul 14, 2008)

Erotomania FTW!


Good job, bro


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah dude that solo was cool. Dont ever apologize for something that cool ever again


----------



## Shannon (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice, Shane. Got any stories from the road w/ Jonathan or Korn?


----------



## Tybanez (Jul 14, 2008)

That first night must of been a hell of a experience Shane.

That solo video is awesome! EROTOMANIA!!!


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 14, 2008)

yellowv said:


> Props to Shane. Pulling off something like that is amazing.



yep fuckn awesome job man


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 14, 2008)

thats awesome man, nice work that many songs in such a little amount of time must have been intense

and do me a huge favor and tell korn not to bury their bassist in the mix for their next album.


----------



## Naren (Jul 14, 2008)

Very cool, Shane.  Your stuff has always really impressed me.


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 14, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Very nice, Shane. Got any stories from the road w/ Jonathan or Korn?



where do i start


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 14, 2008)

With the juiciest shit.


----------



## thesimo (Jul 14, 2008)

amazing job!


----------



## Korbain (Jul 14, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> With the juiciest shit.



hahaha. Fucking ay. 

Anyways...Congratulations shane, your living the life most of us dream off. Saw you rip it up in sydney not too long ago, great show, whoever the fuck that live drummer was or still currently is in the korn live band is a keeper, he blew me the away! 

Too learn that many songs in that time is impressive, not the hardest to learn, but live korn always spice things up abit and add little things, so that woulda been a bitch the first time lol.


----------



## darren (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow... what an incredible opportunity, and it looks like Munky and the rest of the band were super-supportive.

Congratulations, Shane!


----------



## Drew (Jul 14, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fuck you. I don't have to prove shit.



 It depends if you listen to the material or not. I might be able to get all the riffs and whatnot down in 16 hours, but as a guy who really just doesn't listen to that much Korn, I absolutely guarantee you I couldn't get all the riffing down for 14 tunes AND the arrangements to a degree where I'd be confident I wouldn't fuck them up in 16 hours. 

If I was a Korn fan, knew a couple of the songs anyway, and knew the material well enough so that I knew where all the changes were, that might be a different story... But still, going out in front of that kind of an audience would have me pretty fucking jittery if I was playing material I'd just learned that morning.  

So, fuckin' mad props to Shane.


----------



## Drew (Jul 14, 2008)

Watching now - Shane, you fucking rule, dude.  That's gotta be a fun gig too.


----------



## Decipher (Jul 14, 2008)

Shane, you sir are a monster!! Truely would be a dream come true for me as well!! Fucking sweet job.


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 14, 2008)

Korbain said:


> hahaha. Fucking ay.
> 
> Anyways...Congratulations shane, your living the life most of us dream off. Saw you rip it up in sydney not too long ago, great show, whoever the fuck that live drummer was or still currently is in the korn live band is a keeper, he blew me the away!
> 
> Too learn that many songs in that time is impressive, not the hardest to learn, but live korn always spice things up abit and add little things, so that woulda been a bitch the first time lol.



thanks dude..... and the drummer is a keeper! his name is ray luzier, and not only is he the best drummer korn has ever had, but he's one of the best i've ever seen.


----------



## Trespass (Jul 14, 2008)

That violin solo was totally unexpected on the John Davis vid there, but it was pretty damn awesome 

Love your stuff Shane


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 14, 2008)

Trespass said:


> That violin solo was totally unexpected on the John Davis vid there, but it was pretty damn awesome
> 
> Love your stuff Shane



that's shenkar.....

he played in SHAKTI!!!!!
along with peter gabriel and many others.

and thanks


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 14, 2008)

Shane, I just watched those videos, that is so incredibly cool I can't even describe it. Regardless of whether people are Korn fans or not, that had to be a lot of fun and an amazing experience. Congratulations on your kickass gigs and your solo projects as well 

It really was a joy to watch that video and think what that must be like. I'm a big fan of their early works, but regardless of what I think of them now it would still be a joy to get on stage and rock out with those guys. Very cool opportunity 

PS: It was cool seeing James acting like a regular dude, he seems like a friendly guy. I've only seen him in old videos from back in the day when he and Brian were acting like lunatics


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 14, 2008)

shaneroo said:


> that's shenkar.....
> 
> he played in SHAKTI!!!!!
> along with peter gabriel and many others.
> ...



Woah! With Peter Gabriel? That's epic!


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 14, 2008)

oh, forgot to mention........ frank zappa as well


----------



## lobee (Jul 14, 2008)

Fortune smiles upon you good sir. :tipothecap:


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2008)

shaneroo said:


> thanks dude..... and the drummer is a keeper! his name is ray luzier, and not only is he the best drummer korn has ever had, but he's one of the best i've ever seen.



Ah he played with Roth and Army of Anyone! Great drummer, the best thing about the AoA CD.


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 14, 2008)

shaneroo said:


> oh, forgot to mention........ frank zappa as well



 fucking hell! this guy must be one talented fella!


----------



## Lee (Jul 14, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Ah he played with Roth and Army of Anyone! Great drummer, the best thing about the AoA CD.



AoA rules period, but Ray Luzier is a highlight


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 14, 2008)

Neil said:


> Massive props to that!
> 
> How did you land that gig?



i played NAMM show in 2007. Richard Gibbs (composer and friends with Jonathan) saw me play, and called me to let me know that Jonathan was going to do a solo tour, and was looking for guitarists. 

i was the first to audition, and jon chose me immediately. 

the very next day, i get a call from Richard. he said, "shane, do you have a suitcase?" 

i said yes.

then he said, "pack some clothes, you are catching a plane tonight, and playing for KoRn tomorrow."

the rest is history.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 14, 2008)

shaneroo said:


> i played NAMM show in 2007. Richard Gibbs (composer and friends with Jonathan) saw me play, and called me to let me know that Jonathan was going to do a solo tour, and was looking for guitarists.
> 
> i was the first to audition, and jon chose me immediately.
> 
> ...



UNREAL!


----------



## Rick (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn, that's killer.


----------



## rasse (Jul 14, 2008)

shaneroo said:


> i played NAMM show in 2007. Richard Gibbs (composer and friends with Jonathan) saw me play, and called me to let me know that Jonathan was going to do a solo tour, and was looking for guitarists.
> 
> i was the first to audition, and jon chose me immediately.
> 
> ...



That's like 1:1 with all the rockstar stories and movies . Must've had a nice cuddly feeling when you got the phone call, aye?


----------



## Bobo (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome story and vid  I love Korn (yes even the new stuff), so I'm hella jealous  Big congrats to you Shane!!!

Funny thing is today I went in a GC and tried some 7's (never owned one, I'm a ghey 6er), and Korn was the only thing other than Unearth that kept popping in my head to play.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow, that's fantastic Shane, props to you!


----------



## El Caco (Jul 15, 2008)

Hollywood script's don't get better than this. Again congrats on the gig but now that I have seen the vids and read your comments it's put a whole new perspective on it. You're a legend Shane  So what if the songs are simple, that's a massive ask to expect anyone to learn so much material in such a short time and perform it at a massive event, they must have been shitting themselves as much as you were and no wonder they were happy when it was over, it could have gone pear shaped real quick.

This thread is a great example of why sevenstring.org is the best place on the web.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 15, 2008)

s7eve said:


> So what if the songs are simple, that's a massive ask to expect anyone to learn so much material in such a short time and perform it at a massive event, they must have been shitting themselves as much as you were and no wonder they were happy when it was over, it could have gone pear shaped real quick.



Agreed. Completely.

I'm a fucking internet all-star. Whaddafuck do I know?


----------



## El Caco (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, that wasn't a dig a you Wolfie, I would have said the same even if you hadn't posted. I've never done anything like that obviously but I know a thing about high pressure situations and I won't easily forget that time I choked. It's really special when you watch someone step up to the most epic task and nail it. No doubt it was a life changing experience.


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 16, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Shane, I just watched those videos, that is so incredibly cool I can't even describe it. Regardless of whether people are Korn fans or not, that had to be a lot of fun and an amazing experience. Congratulations on your kickass gigs and your solo projects as well
> 
> It really was a joy to watch that video and think what that must be like. I'm a big fan of their early works, but regardless of what I think of them now it would still be a joy to get on stage and rock out with those guys. Very cool opportunity
> 
> PS: It was cool seeing James acting like a regular dude, he seems like a friendly guy. I've only seen him in old videos from back in the day when he and Brian were acting like lunatics



the korn guys were supportive and very kind. they could have easily been dicks, but were not.

i'm very lucky to have fallen into this position, and i do not take it for granted. 
definitely humbled by it. 

keep plugging away my seven-string friends, good shit is bound to happen.


----------



## JerkyChid (Jul 16, 2008)

Good luck to all that you do man!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats man! It's tough as hell to learn any set that quickly, I just can't imagine it  

Glad you're having a blast!


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 16, 2008)

bulb said:


> he said he had to learn something like 16 songs in 14 hours, and he pulled it off because hes Shane! as for me i can barely even count to 16 anymore...



you say this, yet you are an architect of constructing rhythmic domination


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 16, 2008)

Does munky use 8's now? I remember reading somewhere he did but i cant remember if it was from a decent source.


----------



## bulb (Jul 17, 2008)

shaneroo said:


> thanks dude..... and the drummer is a keeper! his name is ray luzier, and not only is he the best drummer korn has ever had, but he's one of the best i've ever seen.



oh yeah dude ray luzier is a monster on the kit, the session quality virtuoso, it must be fun as hell playing with him!



shaneroo said:


> you say this, yet you are an architect of constructing rhythmic domination



awww shucks, i <3 u shaneypoo!


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 18, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Does munky use 8's now? I remember reading somewhere he did but i cant remember if it was from a decent source.



occasionally yes.

on the song "hushabye" from their latest record, and we used them on some shows during the latest tour. jonathan wrote a song for the video game "haze" which is on xbox 360, and it was in E (8 string E that is).


----------



## yevetz (Jul 18, 2008)

to him


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 18, 2008)

does Fieldy tune down to an octave below the 8 string? if so, does he use his regular basses?


----------



## nocturnous (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a real question for you Shane, does a guitarist touring with a huge band like that get any groupie action?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 18, 2008)

nocturnous said:


> I have a real question for you Shane, does a guitarist touring with a huge band like that get any groupie action?



That question is in poor taste man.


----------



## nocturnous (Jul 18, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> That question is in poor taste man.


....


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 18, 2008)

The problem wouldn't necessarily be learning 16 songs, but remembering them while onstage in front of thousands of people. That's a heck of an accomplishment in such a short period of time.

The only other thing like that which comes to mind is Alan White having three days to learn all of Bill Bruford's drum parts before the start of Yes's 1972 tour. Yeah, he had three days, but we're talking about pretty complicated music.


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 18, 2008)

nocturnous said:


> I have a real question for you Shane, does a guitarist touring with a huge band like that get any groupie action?



funny, i can walk around everywhere and nobody knows who i am. however, if they see me on stage with KoRn, getting a piece of the ole vajayjay could be very simple. but, i try to keep in mind that anyone who puts out so easily should not be trusted


----------



## nocturnous (Jul 18, 2008)

shaneroo said:


> funny, i can walk around everywhere and nobody knows who i am. however, if they see me on stage with KoRn, getting a piece of the ole vajayjay could be very simple. but, i try to keep in mind that anyone who puts out so easily should not be trusted



Ah , with great shredi power comes great responsibility. I would go by the calculating methods of George Costanza to determain the correct course of action


----------



## Variant (Jul 18, 2008)

shaneroo said:


> funny, i can walk around everywhere and nobody knows who i am. however, if they see me on stage with KoRn, getting a piece of the ole vajayjay could be very simple. but, i try to keep in mind that anyone who puts out so easily should not be trusted



Too true, itchy P.P. = bad. 

B.T.W. Congrats on the high profile gig.


----------



## drezdin (Jul 18, 2008)

What gear are you rockin' these days mr. shaneroo? 
Last I saw you had the Carvin guitars and Bugera amps


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 18, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> That question is in poor taste man.



Nick, I love you, but I don't see this at all.

Shane can answer shit like that if he chooses, or not. But it's all fun and games, man.

If I was in Shane's shoes, I"d be like, "Shit, dog! Hell yes!" 

Jacksonplayer - agreed. Well said.


----------



## nocturnous (Jul 18, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> If I was in Shane's shoes, I"d be like, "Shit, dog! Hell yes!"


word


----------



## Bobo (Jul 18, 2008)

So the pretty boy (forget his name) isn't behind the drumset anymore for Korn? Eh I thought he had some pretty funky beats at times.

Never heard anything official, but I guess Army of Anyone is over....short ride that was.


----------



## chaztrip (Jul 18, 2008)

Shane Congrats!!!!!!!  Must be a ton of energry at those shows!!!!



And I want that Accoustic 7 string!


----------



## shadowlife (Jul 18, 2008)

I think this is one of the best success stories in music that i've heard in a long time. The only thing i can remember that comes close is the story of Chris Isaak walking into a music store one day, hearing some guy playing guitar, and offering him the gig- and he's been Chris' guitarist ever since...

Shane, congrats to you!!!!!


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 19, 2008)

drezdin said:


> What gear are you rockin' these days mr. shaneroo?
> Last I saw you had the Carvin guitars and Bugera amps



still stay loyal to carvin  nothing beats my dc 747 (in my opinion). 
also play NIL guitars (japanese company). 

amps are Fuchs. look them up, they are amazing.
i am playing the viper right now.

the bugera thing didn't last so long. lol to be honest, they weren't bad amps, except i got 4 prototypes, all of which broke down in less then 4 months.
i hope the actual products last a bit longer.


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 19, 2008)

shaneroo said:


> still stay loyal to carvin  nothing beats my dc 747 (in my opinion).
> also play NIL guitars (japanese company).
> 
> amps are Fuchs. look them up, they are amazing.
> ...



I haven't seen any pictures of you using your (sexy as hell) Carvin with Korn, do you have to use Ibanez Guitars as part of the gig?

oh and also, don't suppose you could tell us what the story behind that awesome looking PRS 7 that Munky has been playing? That guitar is hot!


----------



## darbdavys (Jul 19, 2008)

I think we should be very proud to have such guy on our boards  he's cooler than head  big kudos for ya.
P. S. Could you get me an apex 1 for lower price?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 19, 2008)

darbdavys said:


> P. S. Could you get me an apex 1 for lower price?



Now THIS is poor taste!


----------



## darbdavys (Jul 19, 2008)

Dunno, i absolutely love the BBK finish somewhy  and mahogany ftw  and i'm ibanez fanboy D


----------



## kristallin (Jul 19, 2008)

Props to shaneroo, it makes you feel good when the good guys have good things happen to them! Since he's on Korn's payroll now he's buying the next round for everyone!


----------



## Shawn (Jul 19, 2008)

Very cool. When I saw Korn back in 1997, I was huge into them. They put on a great show. Shane's an amazing player too.


----------



## nocturnous (Jul 19, 2008)

shaneroo said:


> still stay loyal to carvin  nothing beats my dc 747 (in my opinion).
> also play NIL guitars (japanese company).
> 
> amps are Fuchs. look them up, they are amazing.
> ...



I saw that video of you playing the Fuch's on youtube, but I was pretty dissapointed when you brought out the dog and didn't hook it up to the amp. That's such a main component to my playing and I am still just left with that huge question mark in tonal dynamics.  

I do want to try one unfortunatly them being a small market boutique amp maker. I doubt I will see them around a store near me. anytime soon.


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 19, 2008)

shadowlife said:


> I think this is one of the best success stories in music that i've heard in a long time. The only thing i can remember that comes close is the story of Chris Isaak walking into a music store one day, hearing some guy playing guitar, and offering him the gig- and he's been Chris' guitarist ever since...
> 
> Shane, congrats to you!!!!!



well, still involves "right place at the right time" and "luck" factors. that's the good thing (maybe the only good thing) about living in LA. there are opportunities at every corner. you just have to look hard enough, and push for it.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 20, 2008)

shaneroo said:


> well, still involves "right place at the right time" and "luck" factors. that's the good thing (maybe the only good thing) about living in LA. there are opportunities at every corner. you just have to look hard enough, and push for it.




Just saw this, congrats!

My dream is to share a stage with KoRn, you got to play a TOUR with them!!!


----------



## nocturnous (Jul 20, 2008)

There needs to be a Stork tour and if said tour made it's way to Minnesota, well drinks are on me 

Edit Plus periphery! Can't forget the DJENT!


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 20, 2008)

nocturnous said:


> There needs to be a Stork tour and if said tour made it's way to Minnesota, well drinks are on me
> 
> Edit Plus periphery! Can't forget the DJENT!



well, i should be touring in Japan in November, with thomas lang, kai kurosawa and myself, also, ISAO.

you can find all of these people at myspace.com/shaneshred 

trust me, they are all pretty sick! 

and i would love to tour with Periphery! mish, lets work this out


----------



## 777timesgod (Jul 20, 2008)

Sabu2k1 said:


> Just saw this, congrats!
> My dream is to share a stage with KoRn, you got to play a TOUR with them!!!



Lets see how it turns out first for him. They could be a pain in the ass to work with, you never know with celebs.


----------



## nocturnous (Jul 20, 2008)

shaneroo said:


> well, i should be touring in Japan in November, with thomas lang, kai kurosawa and myself, also, ISAO.
> 
> you can find all of these people at myspace.com/shaneshred
> 
> ...



I used to talk to king kai all the time on myspace yes he is sick Isao is cool too and Thomas Lang is a Drummer terminator from the future!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 20, 2008)

kristallin said:


> Props to shaneroo, it makes you feel good when the good guys have good things happen to them! Since he's on Korn's payroll now he's buying the next round for everyone!



of apex's??!?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 20, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> of apex's??!?



+1


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 20, 2008)

i actually don't mind the Apex's, but i'm still more of a carvin guy.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 20, 2008)

shaneroo said:


> i actually don't mind the Apex's, but i'm still more of a carvin guy.


you don't have to play them, they would just come straight to us  <3


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 21, 2008)

nocturnous said:


> There needs to be a Stork tour and if said tour made it's way to Minnesota, well drinks are on me
> 
> Edit Plus periphery! Can't forget the DJENT!


don't worry, KoRn knows i represent


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 21, 2008)

Good for him. I like to hear good news occasionally.


----------



## nocturnous (Jul 21, 2008)

shaneroo said:


> don't worry, KoRn knows i represent



Yes! The periphery shirt is so m3t4L lml


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 21, 2008)

I know you're a Carvin guy, but I'm curious, do you have access to the LACS now that you're part of the Kornfederacy? I seem to remember that other lad did is all, the one who wasn't from Sevendust... Rob Patterson? Can't remember his name.


----------



## HaGGuS (Jul 21, 2008)

Big cheering congrats mate.
Awesome to hear about news like this.


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 21, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> I know you're a Carvin guy, but I'm curious, do you have access to the LACS now that you're part of the Kornfederacy? I seem to remember that other lad did is all, the one who wasn't from Sevendust... Rob Patterson? Can't remember his name.


it was Rob, and yes i do


----------



## Kakaka (Jul 21, 2008)

Now you're the coolest kid on the block, Shane. hahaha


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 21, 2008)

you gotta get all the LACS you can get, while you can still get them!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats bro!

I find your David gig better.Great stuff!
Wish you luck and a positive business experience!


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## redufo (Jul 22, 2008)

Shane have you heard Head's new CD yet? A handful of samples are online now to check out. I hope Korn includes you in writing new material next year. 

The Apex1 isn't that expensive, I got mine for a few hundred under invoice


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 22, 2008)

redufo said:


> Shane have you heard Head's new CD yet? A handful of samples are online now to check out. I hope Korn includes you in writing new material next year.
> 
> The Apex1 isn't that expensive, I got mine for a few hundred under invoice



Really? I thought they were like 1200+ because i saw the apex2 for $728 at my local tom lee's.


----------



## darbdavys (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, some people have a lot to save up for $1.8k


----------



## redufo (Jul 22, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Really? I thought they were like 1200+ because i saw the apex2 for $728 at my local tom lee's.



They're 1.8k online but the dude @ GC got me mine for 1.4k+tax, but I buy a lot of stuff.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 22, 2008)

redufo said:


> They're 1.8k online but the dude @ GC got me mine for 1.4k+tax, but I buy a lot of stuff.



You said a few hundred


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 23, 2008)

redufo said:


> Shane have you heard Head's new CD yet? A handful of samples are online now to check out. I hope Korn includes you in writing new material next year.
> 
> The Apex1 isn't that expensive, I got mine for a few hundred under invoice



i have heard a few from him.... don't like it as much as the stuff he did with KoRn. He certainly is missed.....

as far as me writing with KoRn, that would be cool. We shall see


----------



## Korbain (Jul 23, 2008)

shaneroo said:


> thanks dude..... and the drummer is a keeper! his name is ray luzier, and not only is he the best drummer korn has ever had, but he's one of the best i've ever seen.



word up dude. I checked around and it appears he's doing the drums on the new korn album ay. Fucking yes, that guy really added a punch to korns music with his drumming, i'll agree he's right up there with one of most kick ass drummers i've seen. He owned with that little drum solo bit he did 

P.S make sure you's come back to Sydney again soon lol


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 24, 2008)

Korbain said:


> word up dude. I checked around and it appears he's doing the drums on the new korn album ay. Fucking yes, that guy really added a punch to korns music with his drumming, i'll agree he's right up there with one of most kick ass drummers i've seen. He owned with that little drum solo bit he did
> 
> P.S make sure you's come back to Sydney again soon lol



sidney was beautiful, and was great to us. i hope next time we go to japan after sidney


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 24, 2008)

WOOW 
Just saw the thread .. awesome .

Congrats shaneroo


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 24, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> The problem wouldn't necessarily be learning 16 songs, but remembering them while onstage in front of thousands of people. That's a heck of an accomplishment in such a short period of time.
> 
> The only other thing like that which comes to mind is Alan White having three days to learn all of Bill Bruford's drum parts before the start of Yes's 1972 tour. Yeah, he had three days, but we're talking about pretty complicated music.



yeah. of course, for preparation the night before, i had no sleep. it's like studying all night for an exam with no sleep. i guess you don't know until you are in that position. and trust me, many of you will if you just keep pluggin away.


----------



## soldierkahn (Jul 25, 2008)

ive got a question for ya. In the first vid posted while you were playing live, what RG are you using? It looks like a customized Apex II?

i dont think ive seen anyone ask that question yet.


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 26, 2008)

It's an Apex 1. the artwork was done by a good friend of the band. i think is same is sol?? can't remember, however, he does artwork for many snobs out here in LA and makes some bank! i believe that guitar is worth roughly 6 grand, and obviously, about $5,600 is for the artwork alone


----------



## darbdavys (Jul 26, 2008)

Can I has your bandz monyz pl0x?
Having access to full custom stuff = epic win


----------



## Korbain (Jul 28, 2008)

darbdavys said:


> Can I has your bandz monyz pl0x?



Well, thats the most confusing thing i've come across today lol


----------



## playstopause (Jul 28, 2008)

darbdavys said:


> Can I has your bandz monyz pl0x?





Where's Drew?


----------

